# SVS PB13 and CRT RPTV



## Gov (Nov 21, 2007)

I am considering replacing my Hsu VTF-3 Mk3 with a PB13 Ultra. The Hsu is currently sitting about 2 feet away from my Sony 57" CRT RPTV and has not caused any magnetic problems with the TV. Convergence has always remain spot on :bigsmile: Hsu claims that the VTF line is magnetically shielded in the owners manual. I know the Ultra is not, and I would guess the driver on the PB13 is much beefier than the Hsu.
Ed, or anyone else, do you think the Ultra would problematic with my TV with this placement?

Thanks


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I can't say for sure, but I suspect it would not be a problem. The sensitivity of RPTV to magnetic fields is much less than direct view sets. Also, the tubes are not right next to the side of the set, but about a foot from it. If you do see an effect, it would likely be a small shift in position and would do no permanent harm unless the shift was severe and the set run that way for a while.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

I agree. You need to get the magnet very close to the guns on a RPTV to start affecting the picture. I had an Ultra/2 with dual TV12 woofer magnets right next to my RPTV (long dead now), and there was hardly any change in convergence. Running auto convergence after the subwoofer was in place and the set was warm totally corrected the issue. Two feet away would be a zero EMI/convergence problem in my prediction.


----------



## Gov (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the fast replies! Yeah, I would hate to have to ship back that 150lb beast if it caused problems with my TV, LOL! Unfortunately, I have no other place to put it in my room. Glad to hear it should not be a problem :yay:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You should still get some advice from someone who has direct experience with it. I am just guessing, but we have put some pretty good sized subs that close to similar rptvs before and not had problems.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I had an SVSound Cylinder (16HZ tune) right next to both an RCA RPTV and a Samsung RPTV for 2-3 years with no magnetic interference to the picture. Hope this helps. Dennis


----------



## Gov (Nov 21, 2007)

Well...it seems like it should be fine. If I decide to get the Ultra, I will probably wait for a nice b-stock to come around. I guess I just missed two over the weekend with free shipping even! Oh well.

Thanks


----------

